# Zona relax ...



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

sono ammesse fesserie..cazzate...
parolacce...

tema libero...


per non urtare gli animi troppo sensibili di chi preferisce dirci addio
:triste:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

A me questi non registrati hanno disarticolato i coglioni!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono ammesse fesserie..cazzate...
> parolacce...
> 
> tema libero...
> ...


ma sti cazzi ... ma chi li ha invitati!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono ammesse fesserie..cazzate...
> parolacce...
> 
> tema libero...
> ...



e chi se ne frega?... in fondo sono anonimi e tali restano


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me questi non registrati hanno disarticolato i coglioni!


che cafone che sei....

(dillo che hai a poratta di mano il dizionario)

ma dico
cosa ci faccio io donna fine-altolocata-educata...in mezzo a questa mandria....

addio...

niente da fare oscù....

non mi riesce....



le parolacce escono meglio...più fluide....


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Allora*

Allora in questa zona relax vorrei pregare le gentili forumiste ad essere più generose con mio fratello battiato...perchè con i suoi 23 cm potrebbe ripagare la vostra generosità!Pensateci


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora in questa zona relax vorrei pregare le gentili forumiste ad essere più generose con mio fratello battiato...perchè con i suoi 23 cm potrebbe ripagare la vostra generosità!Pensateci




asp che prendo il righello.....


veramente vorrei misurare pure quello di stermy..posso???
sono curiosa di che colore sono i fuochi di san siro:rotfl:


sterminooooooooooooo vieni qua che senza te non ci si diverte....


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora in questa zona relax vorrei pregare le gentili forumiste ad essere più generose con mio fratello battiato...perchè con i suoi 23 cm potrebbe ripagare la vostra generosità!Pensateci



grazie fratè..


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono ammesse fesserie..cazzate...
> parolacce...
> 
> tema libero...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Si dopo la misurazione voglio la anale pentrazione!!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si dopo la misurazione voglio la anale pentrazione!!


mettila sul banco anche tu.....
dai misuriamo....


ma


in questo momento non vedo un cazzo come mai...???


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

ci rilassiamo?... sono un ottimo massaggiatore


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Bò*

Annuccia incontriamoci....!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> *ci rilassiamo?..*. sono un ottimo massaggiatore


non troppo però altrimenti mi addormento....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annù sei tremenda!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia incontriamoci....!



perchè????


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non troppo però altrimenti mi addormento....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



così vedrai le.. stelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè????


così prendi le misure personalmente


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Anniccia*

Così misuri no?:rotflopo si passa alla.......................!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Annù sei tremenda!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e sempre na valle di lacrime deve essere....
è così bello cazzeggiare


uff devo andare...mi raccomando tenete la posta chiusa ok???
a stermy fatelo entrare però eh...


un bacio


ps..simy prossima settimana sono dalle tue parti..ci aggiorniamo tramite mp........

bacio grande


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e sempre na valle di lacrime deve essere....
> è così bello cazzeggiare
> 
> 
> ...



  quindi hai accettato l'invito di mio fratello oscuro? :up:  mi raccomando porta il metro a rullino


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Si il metro a rullino,e un bel vasetto di vasellina a presa rapida per violenti rapporti anali!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e sempre na valle di lacrime deve essere....
> è così bello cazzeggiare
> 
> 
> ...



ovvio che si!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si il metro a rullino,e un bel vasetto di vasellina a presa rapida per violenti rapporti anali!:rotfl:



fratè niente vasellina... meglio il metodo nostro... LO SPUTO nell'orefizio ...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

:rotfl:SI..ma queste son donne di un certo tipo,si spaventano,hanno paura,son delicate,con la vasellina si tranquillizzano...effetto placebo!Vedi fratè qui dentro ancora non ho conosciuto una da inculata selvaggia...anzi forse una si..ma non scrive più..................................!:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono ammesse fesserie..cazzate...
> parolacce...
> 
> tema libero...
> ...



addio....:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> addio....:rotfl:



benvenuta nela zona relax e ......distenditi a pancia sotto sul lettino....arrivo subito..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Frate*

Ops,è arrivata free cerchiamo di adottare un linguaggio più consono,non vorrei scandalizzare.....!


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Allora c'è mio fratello Battiato..qualsiasi cosa si rivolga a lui.....io sono per le cose forti!:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> benvenuta nela zona relax e ......distenditi pure sul lettino....arrivo subito..:mrgreen::mrgreen:



sul lettino...poi cadiamo!


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Con mio fratello è difficile cadere,le donne le ancora bene...!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sul lettino...poi cadiamo!


ti assicuro di no.... ho un appiglio solido e sicuro ti puoi appigliare con tutte e due le mani ...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ti assicuro di no.... ho un appiglio solido e sicuro :mrgreen:



era proprio quello che volevo sapere:rotfl:
che volpe che sono:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

E già........battiato non le manda a dire!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> era proprio quello che volevo sapere:rotfl:
> che volpe che sono:singleeye:


già.. ora vieni prendere i "ramo" d'uva adesso


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con mio fratello è difficile cadere,le donne le ancora bene...!



donne?
c'è il numeretto da prendere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

:girlcry:





Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che si!


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Si..ma per alcune di voi il per il numero soprassediamo!Allora ti lascio ai 23 di battiato!A dopo....!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :girlcry:



che c'è tesoro?


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Allora tu dove vai?battiato è impagnato....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora tu dove vai?battiato è impagnato....!:rotfl:


c'è da chiederlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che c'è tesoro?


voglio venire anche io!!!! ma non possoiange:...
ma ti immagini io, te ed Annuccia assieme... roba da paura!


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Io tratto solo anal....chi gradisce?


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> voglio venire anche io!!!! ma non possoiange:...
> ma ti immagini io, te ed Annuccia assieme... roba da paura!


magari tesoro!!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io tratto solo anal....chi gradisce?



scIemo! :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è da chiederlo?



:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> magari tesoro!!



 odore di saffismo nell'aria


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono ammesse fesserie..cazzate...
> parolacce...
> 
> tema libero...
> ...


cosa mi sono persa in quest'ora di pausa pranzo?


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scIemo! :rotfl:



io e mio fratello oscuro agiamo insieme... le donne le famo una voltata e una girata ( avanti e indietro) servizio completo,,,
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cosa mi sono persa in quest'ora di pausa pranzo?


ME...


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cosa mi sono persa in quest'ora di pausa pranzo?



battiato mi ha fatto volare giù dal lettino
vai a fidarti!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> battiato mi ha fatto volare giù dal lettino
> vai a fidarti!:rotfl:



ma se ti sei appigliata al mio gancio con tutte e due le mani... dai non sei caduta


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Perfetto*

Io gestisco la fase anal allora!Ragazze per il culo da questa parte.....!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io gestisco la fase anal allora!Ragazze per il culo da questa parte.....!:rotfl:


io la fase figal...:rotfl:.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma se ti sei appigliata al mio gancio con tutte e due le mani... dai non sei caduta



ops! non era il lampadario?:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops! non era il lampadario?:rotfl:


no cara .. sembrava l'asta del lampadario ma non lo era......e se ti agitavi un altro pò saresti scivolata ....(a.causa della fuorisciuta  del lubrificante)


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Allora*

Per l'anal?non c'è nessuno?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

però potevate lasciare tutto in ordine prima di andare via:incazzato:

devo fare tutto io devo.....


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però potevate lasciare tutto in ordine prima di andare via:incazzato:
> 
> devo fare tutto io devo.....


     scusa ma sai..... la fretta....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> scusa ma sai..... la fretta....:mrgreen::mrgreen:



si si....

e poi tutti quei preservativi...aperti e NON utilizzati che spreco...


oscurooooo la vasellina non va sui pavimenti....non è un detergente...ma ti serviva per quello???


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Settembre 2012)

Ma se la Mucca fa Mu, perchè il merlo non fa Me???


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si si....
> 
> *e poi tutti quei preservativi...aperti e NON utilizzati che spreco*...
> 
> ...




 tesoro vedi bene... i preservativi non erano "aperti e non usati" ma letteralmente squarciati...troppo piccoli.non erano della misura adatta...  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma se la Mucca fa Mu, perchè il merlo non fa Me???



ora si spiega il tuo Nik..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma se la Mucca fa Mu, perchè il merlo non fa Me???



:rotfl:non l'avevo capita subito.....


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesoro vedi bene... i preservativi non erano "aperti e non usati" ma letteralmente squarciati...troppo piccoli.non erano della misura adatta...  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



e comprateli della misura giusta..potrebbe essere molto perocoloso sai???


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e comprateli della misura giusta..potrebbe essere molto perocoloso sai???


difficile a trovarli :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me questi non registrati hanno disarticolato i coglioni!


mi ero fermata a "scartavetrare il cazzo"

sto prendendo appunti eh?


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma se la Mucca fa Mu, perchè il merlo non fa Me???


ditemi perché
[video=youtube;EuKs9F6rYyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuKs9F6rYyU[/video]


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> mi ero fermata a "scartavetrare il cazzo"
> 
> sto prendendo appunti eh?



possono9 servire fidati.....


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Settembre 2012)

Anche sfrantecare il cazzo non è male...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma se la Mucca fa Mu, perchè il merlo non fa Me???


:risata: non ce la posso fare.... abbiamo contagiato pure te :risata:



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Anche sfrantecare il cazzo non è male...


sfranteche?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata: non ce la posso fare.... abbiamo contagiato pure te :risata:
> 
> 
> 
> sfranteche?




io userei sminuzzare.......è più fine........
ma certo mica fa lo stesso effetto


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io userei sminuzzare.......è più fine........
> ma certo mica fa lo stesso effetto


anche scartavetrare :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche scartavetrare :mrgreen:




ma dopo che le scartavetra le pittura oscuro???
magari di un bel rosa...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma dopo che le scartavetra le pittura oscuro???
> magari di un bel rosa...


aspè mo glielo chiedo :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> aspè mo glielo chiedo :mrgreen:




ero passata dal confessionale.....
beh mi sono ritirata tempo zero...credo che oggi di la manco ci passo....

resto qui..


vuoi una kinder paradiso???


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ero passata dal confessionale.....
> beh mi sono ritirata tempo zero...credo che oggi di la manco ci passo....
> 
> resto qui..
> ...



meglio un....Tronki..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> aspè mo glielo chiedo :mrgreen:


dacci la risposta integrale però....:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ero passata dal confessionale.....
> beh mi sono ritirata tempo zero...credo che oggi di la manco ci passo....
> 
> resto qui..
> ...


cazzo resti qui a fare?

la muffa?

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> meglio un....Tronki..:mrgreen::mrgreen:




chiamiamo ambrogio???


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo resti qui a fare?
> 
> la muffa?
> 
> ahahahah



dipende dalla compagnia


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dipende dalla compagnia


vabbe' fa come te pare...

pero' ogni tanto te vengo a da na' spolverata...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chiamiamo ambrogio???


quello ti porta i Ferrero Rocher...:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' fa come te pare...
> 
> pero' ogni tanto te vengo a da na' spolverata...
> 
> ahahahahah


l'ho sempre immaginato che tu fossi un casalingo ahahaaaha ...metti anche il grembiulino ahahaah


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chiamiamo ambrogio???


Solo se fa i massaggi. 

Qui nella zona relax si fanno i massaggi? Ne avrei un gran bisogno


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata: non ce la posso fare.... abbiamo contagiato pure te :risata:
> 
> 
> 
> sfranteche?


Non è un contagio è che mi disegnano così.

SFRANTECARE , parola composta da più diminutivi nascosti in meazzo a Sfran che deriva dal verbo Sfrangersi = Schiantarsi da quin ANTE , che  viene proprio da verbo Schiantare  aggiunto in precedenza lo sfrangersi ecco una parola composta da due verbi simili  che danno un unico significato SFRANTECARE = sfrangere i coglioni, schiantare i coglioni o il cazzo, vedete voi. Un rafforzativo unico nel suo genere, tutto romanesco, un assolutismo unico che detto con armonia e gestualità adeguate danno il vero senso di rottura iperplanetaria der cazzo.

Ao' hai sfrantecato er cazzo ebbasta!!!

Avete presente? Superabile solamente dal sintetico e unico "Esticazzi" del mitico Panelli.


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non è un contagio *è che mi disegnano così*.
> 
> SFRANTECARE , parola composta da più diminutivi nascosti in meazzo a Sfran che deriva dal verbo Sfrangersi = Schiantarsi da quin ANTE , che viene proprio da verbo Schiantare aggiunto in precedenza lo sfrangersi ecco una parola composta da due verbi simili che danno un unico significato SFRANTECARE = sfrangere i coglioni, schiantare i coglioni o il cazzo, vedete voi. Un rafforzativo unico nel suo genere, tutto romanesco, un assolutismo unico che detto con armonia e gestualità adeguate danno il vero senso di rottura iperplanetaria der cazzo.
> 
> ...


sta frase la uso sempre io!


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' fa come te pare...
> 
> pero' ogni tanto te vengo a da na' spolverata...
> 
> ahahahahah



:rotfl:



aspetta che prendo panno e pronto antipolvere......

e se poi lavi anche il pavimento mi fai 3 favori....


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Solo se fa i massaggi.
> 
> Qui nella zona relax si fanno i massaggi? Ne avrei un gran bisogno



mettiti in file..io aspetta da ieri......

ma qui....


manco per niente.....


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quello ti porta i Ferrero Rocher...:mrgreen:


buoniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> l'ho sempre immaginato che tu fossi un casalingo ahahaaaha ...metti anche il grembiulino ahahaah


natiur spolvero mejo...

m'impiccia...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mettiti in file..io aspetta da ieri......
> 
> ma qui....
> 
> ...


Battiato non è disponibile?

Non ci credo


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Battiato non è disponibile?
> 
> Non ci credo



basta che respirate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a naso direi che c'hai na' casa proprio come na' latrina...

-100 punti...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Battiato non è disponibile?
> 
> Non ci credo




a furia di stare immobile ad aspettare sul lettino(che molto comodo non è ma sai la crisi....eh..)
mi è venuto il mal di schiena...


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sta frase la uso sempre io!


Lo dico spesso quando rimangono un pò imbarazzati per la mia altezza....:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a naso direi che c'hai na' casa proprio come na' latrina...
> 
> -100 punti...
> 
> ahahahah


no per fortuna ho un validissimo collaboratore domenstico......


però 

visto che ti eri offerto potevo dare lui qualche giorno libero...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a furia di stare immobile ad aspettare sul lettino(che molto comodo non è ma sai la crisi....eh..)
> mi è venuto il mal di schiena...


girati a pancia sotto.. arrivo subito :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no per fortuna ho un validissimo collaboratore domenstico......
> 
> 
> però
> ...


 marocchino?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> basta che respirate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In effetti sì 

Ma io non solo respiro, sono anche gnocchissima   

Il massaggio è gratuito?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> girati a pancia sotto.. arrivo subito :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e secondo te come sono stat fin ora...
è per quello che mi sento incroccata....


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no per fortuna ho un validissimo collaboratore domenstico......
> 
> 
> ...


se vede...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vede...
> 
> ahahahahah




eh già......


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non è un contagio è che mi disegnano così.
> 
> SFRANTECARE , parola composta da più diminutivi nascosti in meazzo a Sfran che deriva dal verbo Sfrangersi = Schiantarsi da quin ANTE , che  viene proprio da verbo Schiantare  aggiunto in precedenza lo sfrangersi ecco una parola composta da due verbi simili  che danno un unico significato SFRANTECARE = sfrangere i coglioni, schiantare i coglioni o il cazzo, vedete voi. Un rafforzativo unico nel suo genere, tutto romanesco, un assolutismo unico che detto con armonia e gestualità adeguate danno il vero senso di rottura iperplanetaria der cazzo.
> 
> ...


preso nota


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e secondo te come sono stat fin ora...
> è per quello che mi sento incroccata....


arrivo nun te move...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

qualcuno ha una sega elettrica da imprestarmi'
Di quelle portatili, grazie


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> qualcuno ha una sega elettrica da imprestarmi'
> Di quelle portatili, grazie




a cosa ti serve






che domanda....


la mia si è sscassata....


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a cosa ti serve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niente...voglio tagliarmi le unghie

Avete anche dell'acido? mi serve per lo togliere lo smalto dalle unghie.
Una body bag?  ho finito i sacchi grabndi della differenziata


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> qualcuno ha una sega elettrica da imprestarmi'
> Di quelle portatili, grazie


chiedi a Stermy.. lui di seghe se ne intende.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a cosa ti serve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sega elettrica?... mai provato a farla .. con la corrente nun se scherza :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> arrivo nun te move...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Se non mi caga nemmeno Battiato posso appendere il broccolo al chiodo 

Fatemi uscire dalla zona relax, mi sto stressando anche qui :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

vedo che non sono l'unica con le palle girate oggi:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se non mi caga nemmeno Battiato posso appendere il broccolo al chiodo
> 
> Fatemi uscire dalla zona relax, mi sto stressando anche qui :unhappy:



e dammi il tempo di.....*arrivare *no?  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vedo che non sono l'unica con le palle girate oggi:mrgreen:



no....e vabeh...falle girare prima o poi si stancano pure loro...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vedo che non sono l'unica con le palle girate oggi:mrgreen:





:girapalle:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :girapalle:



cedo il mio posto a sole....
il massaggio me lo fai stasera....
ok?...

dai sole muoviti prima che scappa di nuovo...
vado a ordinare altri lettini...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no....e vabeh...falle girare prima o poi si stancano pure loro...


oggi è dura


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e dammi il tempo di.....*arrivare *no?  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





Annuccia ha detto:


> cedo il mio posto a sole....
> il massaggio me lo fai stasera....
> ok?...
> 
> ...


Ecco, si comincia a ragionare


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> oggi è dura


e ti lamenti???
:rotfl:


vabeh
prendila morbida allora...

morositas??


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> oggi è dura



 a me è duro..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cedo il mio posto a sole....
> il massaggio me lo fai stasera....
> ok?...
> 
> ...


si è meglio.. questi si rompono troppo facilmente :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e ti lamenti???
> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, si comincia a ragionare


SOLE preparati a vedere le STELLE e tutto il firmamento :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Oscuro?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> SOLE preparati a vedere le STELLE e tutto il firmamento :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ottimo!

Mi metto comoda allora


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> SOLE preparati a vedere le STELLE e tutto il firmamento :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


vedi che poi lka mia amica mi racconta tutto neh??

impegnati...

non mi fare fare brutte figure....


adesso vado a vedere anche se trovo i preservativi della tua taglia....ok???
però manco l'ho visto...
mi fiso delle tue parole
poi vediamo se anche li dici il vero...


a dopo....
comportati bene e non lasciare robe in giro...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Oscuro?...:mrgreen:


che c'entra oscuro?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> 
> Mi metto comoda allora



SI SI distenditin a pancia sotto..   farà un pò male solo all'inizio.. ma poi...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che c'entra oscuro?


per tirarti su tesoro :up:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> per tirarti su tesoro :up:


è vero...lui mi capisce al volo


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vedi che poi lka mia amica mi racconta tutto neh??
> 
> impegnati...
> 
> ...


tesoro XXXL .... facilmente constatabile.... ti aspetto...:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero...lui mi capisce al volo


vedi hai già cambiato la faccina?  

un pò ti capisco anch'io al volo tesoro.....nonostante ci conosciamo da poco riesco a leggerti tra le righe... non conta la quantità .. conta qualità


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero...lui mi capisce al volo


Simy, che succede?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Simy, che succede?


nulla sole.. ma non muoverti dal lettino:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Simy, che succede?


giornata no


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> giornata no


:abbraccio:
per quello che può servire......


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> per quello che può servire......


grazie cognatì


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie cognatì


 vorrei poter fare di più.....lo sai che tvb


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

sono tornata...
allora i lettini sono super.....
ne ho presi solo 3..costavano troppo...
olio per massaggi a litri...
ho trovato anche la segaelettrica portatile per tebe visto che mi trovavo...

battiato vedi un po se ti vanno questi???
poi do un'occhiata anche io...

bene bene...
ma 1 solo massaggiatore è poco direi...

cmq non ho speso nulla...
ho dato in pegno i rubini di oggi...
contenti...??

erano belli ma...li ho spesi per una giusta causa...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> vorrei poter fare di più.....lo sai che tvb


:bacio:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono tornata...
> allora i lettini sono super.....
> ne ho presi solo 3..costavano troppo...
> olio per massaggi a litri...
> ...



bene tesoro :up:  ora passiamo al collaudo :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:




:thankyou:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:



simy per te ho preso dei capi intimi deliziosi...per mettere in mostra quelle due cose che vorrei tanto pure io....
madre natura ha dato tutto a te
pazenza mi farò dare una gonfiatina....

aspetta che ti preparo un bagno caldo...
(perchè nella zona relax c'è anche l'idro...)
accendo le candele profumate....

tutto per te
rilassati...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> simy per te ho preso dei capi intimi deliziosi...per mettere in mostra quelle due cose che vorrei tanto pure io....
> madre natura ha dato tutto a te
> pazenza mi farò dare una gonfiatina....
> 
> ...


intanto chiamo mio fratello..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

sole...come vanno i massaggi???
lo teniamo con noi??
se la cava???


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> simy per te ho preso dei capi intimi deliziosi...per mettere in mostra quelle due cose che vorrei tanto pure io....
> madre natura ha dato tutto a te
> pazenza mi farò dare una gonfiatina....
> 
> ...



prima o poi qualcuno ci crederà davvero che sono una strafiga se continuate cosi:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sole...come vanno i massaggi???
> lo teniamo con noi??
> se la cava???


non ti può rispondere.. ha la bocca impegnata :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> prima o poi qualcuno ci crederà davvero che sono una strafiga se continuate cosi:rotfl:


ma lo sei.....


dentro e fuori....

parere di donna...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> prima o poi qualcuno ci crederà davvero che sono una strafiga se continuate cosi:rotfl:


che lo sia o meno poco importa (ma sono certo che tu lo sei) :smile:


comunque quello che è sicuro è che tu sei sicuramente una bellissima persona :up:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non ti può rispondere.. ha la bocca impegnata :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



BENE..


però potevate chiudere la porta


ESIBIZIONISTI.....


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma lo sei.....
> 
> 
> dentro e fuori....
> ...


grazie se troppo buona! ......... già tu mi hai vista. 



battiato63 ha detto:


> che lo sia o meno poco importa (ma sono certo che tu lo sei) :smile:
> 
> 
> comunque quello che è sicuro è che tu sei sicuramente una bellissima persona :up:


grazie anche a te


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> BENE..
> 
> 
> però potevate chiudere la porta
> ...



già stanno mangiando tutti i dolcetti alla faccia nostra...:unhappy:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> BENE..
> 
> 
> però potevate chiudere la porta
> ...



 ma non era chiusa?..


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già stanno mangiando tutti i dolcetti alla faccia nostra...:unhappy:



SI..il cannolo siciliano.....

meno male che ne ho in frigo un altro vassoio..

bianco o nero??
come lo gradisci???


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già stanno mangiando tutti i dolcetti alla faccia nostra...:unhappy:



babà con panna... gradisci?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SI..il cannolo siciliano.....
> 
> meno male che ne ho in frigo un altro vassoio..
> 
> ...


se è per il colore ..lo posso verniciare


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> babà con panna... gradisci?


i cannoli sono meglio...


ho intravisto claudio in confessionale....perchè nn lo chiami???


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Eccomi*

Allora simò cosa accade?


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora simò cosa accade?


ti ho mandato un messaggio


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora simò cosa accade?


finalmente fratè..


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> finalmente fratè..


lasciali soli..devono parlare

e continua fare il tuo dovere dai non ti distrarre


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Mi ha convocato la mondadori...!Vogliono scrivere un libro sulla mia persona dal titolo:storia di un superdotato e problemi esistenziali!ho rifiutato,non voglio che qualcuno si faccia pubblicità e soldi sul mio dramma.....!


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ha convocato la mondadori...!Vogliono scrivere un libro sulla mia persona dal titolo:storia di un superdotato e problemi esistenziali!ho rifiutato,non voglio che qualcuno si faccia pubblicità e soldi sul mio dramma.....!


bravo fratè.. ma che avvoltoi..  ho appena parlato con Ultimo e l'ho invitato a venire su questo post:up:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bravo fratè.. ma che avvoltoi.. ho appena parlato con Ultimo e l'ho invitato a venire su questo post:up:


hai detto di portare qualcosa
qui vi siete magnati tutto....


con sole hai finito.....???


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lasciali soli..devono parlare
> 
> e continua fare il tuo dovere dai non ti distrarre


:up::up::up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dai un lettino anche a loro.... ah.. a proposito.. oscuro ha la mia stessa taglia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Grazie,sto posto senza ultimo è come una mutanda senza frenata.........!!:up:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai detto di portare qualcosa
> qui vi siete magnati tutto....
> 
> 
> con sole hai finito.....???


non ancora..... alla 5^ ci riposiamo ok?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non ancora..... alla 5^ ci riposiamo ok?





pallonaro....................


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pallonaro....................




alleggio:    chiedi all'interessata


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Mio fratello non dice cazzate,con quel batacchio poi.....!


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio fratello non dice cazzate,con quel batacchio poi.....!


ma come fai ad esserne così sicuro...

niente nente vi siete provati a vicenda....

cazzo
questa l'ho gia detta



non funziono oggi


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio fratello non dice cazzate,con quel batacchio poi.....!



grazie fratè :up:


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sole...come vanno i massaggi???
> lo teniamo con noi??
> se la cava???





battiato63 ha detto:


> non ti può rispondere.. ha la bocca impegnata :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Ma non era un massaggio casto e puro?


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non era un massaggio casto e puro?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma che hai capito! ha comprato i cannoli in una pasticceria di Napoli!

maliziosa :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

:kiss:





Simy ha detto:


> giornata no


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non era un massaggio casto e puro?


infatti..


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma che hai capito! ha comprato i cannoli in una pasticceria di Napoli!
> 
> maliziosa :rotfl:


purtroppo non li ho trovati e ho preso i babà con .. panna


----------



## Fabry (5 Settembre 2012)

Ma che è successo ? Mi allontano per cause di forza maggiore un paio di giorni :unhappy: e trovo 3d lunghi come la divina commedia...non ce la faccio a leggere tutto


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

mazza quanto abbiamo mangiato.....


digestivo...?


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :kiss:


grazie Zia Sbri!


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ma che è successo ? Mi allontano per cause di forza maggiore un paio di giorni :unhappy: e trovo 3d lunghi come la divina commedia...non ce la faccio a leggere tutto


rilassati.. e leggi piano piano..


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mazza quanto abbiamo mangiato.....
> 
> 
> digestivo...?



altro che digestivo qua ce vuole il Maalox


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ma che è successo ? Mi allontano per cause di forza maggiore un paio di giorni :unhappy: e trovo 3d lunghi come la divina commedia...non ce la faccio a leggere tutto


ok riassunto: come te la cavi coi massaggi? qui è un area di relax... per donne


----------



## Fabry (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> rilassati.. e leggi piano piano..



Sono esausto ho avuto tre giorni di m..... tenterò...:unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok riassunto: come te la cavi coi massaggi? qui è un area di relax... per donne


fin ora l'unica che ne ha tratto benefici è sole...

noi ci siamo solo ingozzate di dolci

a prorposito fabbry mica si entra a mani vuote???


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok riassunto: come te la cavi coi massaggi? qui è un area di relax... per donne



non temo la concorrenza... vengo dalla scuola di oscuro


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sono esausto ho avuto tre giorni di m..... tenterò...:unhappy:


e sei nel posto giusto....

di m....ne abbiamo fin sopra i capelli...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fin ora l'unica che ne ha tratto benefici è sole...
> 
> noi ci siamo solo ingozzate di dolci
> 
> a prorposito fabbry mica si entra a mani vuote???


 INGORDA!!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sono *esausto* ho avuto tre giorni di m..... tenterò...:unhappy:


dal tuo avatar non si direbbe :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma che hai capito! ha comprato i cannoli in una pasticceria di Napoli!
> 
> maliziosa :rotfl:


Ah, ecco!

Cavolo che figura...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sono esausto ho avuto tre giorni di m..... tenterò...:unhappy:


allora sei nel posto giusto.... dimenticherai tutto :up::up::up:


----------



## Fabry (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok riassunto: come te la cavi coi massaggi? qui è un area di relax... per donne



Male....però imparo in fretta...:condom:


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok riassunto: come te la cavi coi massaggi? qui è un area di relax... per donne


me la cavo ottimamente.  dove ti duole,di preciso?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non temo la concorrenza... vengo dalla scuola di oscuro


intanto ancora io aspetto

oppure le tue manine sono talmente delicate da nn essere sentite???


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> me la cavo ottimamente. dove ti duole,di preciso?



 hai scelto la donna sbagliata 

Fratèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Allora*

ò volete un massagio cor pisello?


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Male....però imparo in fretta...:condom:


basta la buona volontà!:carneval:



perplesso ha detto:


> me la cavo ottimamente. dove ti duole,di preciso?


massaggio relax nessun dolore


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ò volete un massagio cor pisello?


ti piace correre? No perchè... se vuoi mi faccio avanti ancora. Mica paura io. Tu?


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ò volete un massagio cor pisello?


Prima che mi si accusi di essere maliziosa... di che pisello stai parlando?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> intanto ancora io aspetto
> 
> oppure le tue manine sono talmente delicate da nn essere sentite???


esatto le manine non le senti...sentirai n'altra cosa....  metti la cintura di sicurezza sul lettino.. rischi di toccare il soffitto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ò volete un massagio cor pisello?



ora ti spiego una cosa! certe cose non si chiedono.... 
insomma è un po' come il bacio a tradimento...tu fai cadera qualcosa a terra...la donna si inchina e ........ zacchete...a quel punto è un attimo


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Bè*

Un pisello bianco con la punta rosa,un pò ingombrante.....!


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ora ti spiego una cosa! certe cose non si chiedono....
> insomma è un po' come il bacio a tradimento...tu fai cadera qualcosa a terra...la donna si inchina e ........ zacchete...a quel punto è un attimo


come la saponetta sotto le armi?


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pisello bianco con la punta rosa,un pò ingombrante.....!


co tutti sti cannoli che girano oggi si camuffa facilmente:carneval:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> come la saponetta sotto le armi?


:thinking:sorry..ma non ho fatto il militare


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> co tutti sti cannoli che girano oggi si camuffa facilmente:carneval:



:incazzato:ma che dici?... il nostro è inconfondibile


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Però*

Però di saponette ne hai raccolte dai...!


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> come la saponetta sotto le armi?


ma li sono tutti uomini........
:condom:

perchè tu la facevi cadere...???

o la raccoglievi....



ho sempre voluto fare la militara....


avrei fatto tante docce


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però di saponette ne hai raccolte dai...!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ò volete un massagio cor pisello?


a noi *ar     *


----------



## Fabry (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fin ora l'unica che ne ha tratto benefici è sole...
> 
> noi ci siamo solo ingozzate di dolci
> 
> a prorposito fabbry mica si entra a mani vuote???




Così va bene ?


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :incazzato:ma che dici?... il nostro è inconfondibile


:condom:


----------



## Fabry (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ora ti spiego una cosa! certe cose non si chiedono....
> insomma è un po' come il bacio a tradimento...tu fai cadera qualcosa a terra...la donna si inchina e ........ zacchete...a quel punto è un attimo



Che fai istighi ?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinking:sorry..ma non ho fatto il militare


fattelo spiegare da mio fratello


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato scusa
una curiosità appena fiorita...


e qui non si aprono OT perchè non c'è tema...

ma tu che non ti sei mai sposato...
che nn hai credo avuto esperienza di corna..
perchè sei qui??
come ci hai trovati???

curiosità davvero...
parla un po di te..


se vuoi...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Che fai istighi ?


vabbè ma tra me e oscuro non è istigazione :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Simò*

Già è peggio!


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> battiato scusa
> una curiosità appena fiorita...
> 
> 
> ...


dimmi cosa vuoi sapere...vi ho trovato per caso, mi ha colpito il titolo del forum..in quanto a esperienza di corna . e chi può dirlo?... come faccio ad essere sicuro che le donne cvon cui ho avuto una relazione non mi abbiano mai  tradito?... non l'ho mai saputo questo si, spero che non sia accaduto, altrettanto si,  ma da qui ad affermare con certezza che non sia stato mai tradito ce ne vuole sarebbe solo illusione...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Che fai istighi ?



cambia aria


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già è peggio!


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ma tra me e oscuro non è istigazione :carneval:


già...è un invito..
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> dimmi cosa vuoi sapere...vi ho trovato per caso, mi ha colpito il titolo del forum..in quanto a esperienza di corna . e chi può dirlo?... come faccio ad essere sicuro che le donne cvon cui ho avuto una relazione non mi abbiano mai tradito?... non l'ho mai saputo questo si, spero che non sia accaduto, altrettanto si, ma da qui ad affermare con certezza che non sia stato mai tradito ce ne vuole sarebbe solo illusione...


ripeto era semplice curiosità...tutto qua..


ma come mai nn t sei mai sposato????


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> dimmi cosa vuoi sapere...vi ho trovato per caso, mi ha colpito il titolo del forum..in quanto a esperienza di corna . e chi può dirlo?... come faccio ad essere sicuro che le donne cvon cui ho avuto una relazione non mi abbiano mai  tradito?... non l'ho mai saputo questo si, spero che non sia accaduto, altrettanto si,  ma da qui ad affermare con certezza che non sia stato mai tradito ce ne vuole sarebbe solo illusione...



:up::up::up:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ripeto era semplice curiosità...tutto qua..
> 
> 
> ma come mai nn t sei mai sposato????



 ma io sono sposato...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Tu sposeresti un uomo con 35 cm di pisello e tutta una serie di problemi logistici?Invalidità,film porno.....dai ragazzi un pò di rispetto per certi drammi!Battiato non prendertela!


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:



e fimalmente sei arrivato....
volevi l'invito scritto in carta da bollo???

ti piace la mia spa???
è ancora da sistemare....ma...
certo battiato la sta trasformando in un bordello ma va bene lo stesso...
l'importante è divertirsi...
ti faccio la tessera...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sposeresti un uomo con 35 cm di pisello e tutta una serie di problemi logistici?Invalidità,film porno.....dai ragazzi un pò di rispetto per certi drammi!Battiato non prendertela!



no anzi ti ringrazio per la solidarietà


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma io sono sposato...


ma avevi detto a ste di nn esserlo...


forse ho letto male...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e fimalmente sei arrivato....
> volevi l'invito scritto in carta da bollo???
> 
> ti piace la mia spa???
> ...



 IO?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

L'invadenza è qualcosa che mi disturba.....!


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma avevi detto a ste di nn esserlo...
> 
> 
> forse ho letto male...


se ti riferisci a quanto scherzavo con Stermy si ho detto di non esserlo ma per scherzare con lui:up:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'invadenza è qualcosa che mi disturba.....!



di chi???scusa


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Battiato è un uomo con dei problemi,girare con 35 cm di pisello non è facile credimi!trovo indelicato fare certe domande ad un uomo con un grosso dramma in mezzo alle gambe!Tutto qui!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Battiato è un uomo con dei problemi,girare con 35 cm di pisello non è facile credimi!trovo indelicato fare certe domande ad un uomo con un grosso dramma in mezzo alle gambe!Tutto qui!


solo la tua bontà d'animo può comprendere certi drammi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Simò*

Già!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già!


Grazie di cuore per oggi...


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Battiato è un uomo con dei problemi,girare con 35 cm di pisello non è facile credimi!trovo indelicato fare certe domande ad un uomo con un grosso dramma in mezzo alle gambe!Tutto qui!



ti riferisci alla domanda se era sposato???

ma beata sua moglie....

alle volte nn ti capisco oscuro davvero...
o forse nn distinguo se parli sul serio o no...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Me ne rendo conto....Sei forte annuccia!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> solo la tua bontà d'animo può comprendere certi drammi :rotfl:


già...mio fratello  mi ha commosso :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto....Sei forte annuccia!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo penso anch'io.. Annù sei grande..:up:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

belli miei... io vi saluto!
ci sentiamo domani!

bacini


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> belli miei... io vi saluto!
> ci sentiamo domani!
> 
> bacini



ciao....a domani:up:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato tesoro..se per te è un dramma andare in giro con quel ben di Dio addosso 
posso provvedere io..prendo la sega elettrica che ho comprato per tebe e do una tagliata...
lo alleggerisco insomma...


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> basta la buona volontà!:carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> massaggio relax nessun dolore


beh allora in questi casi si va sul tradizionale e si parte dalla base del collo


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh allora in questi casi si va sul tradizionale e si parte dalla base del collo



è andata via....


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è andata via....


sì ho visto.....lo vuoi tu un massaggino?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ho visto.....lo vuoi tu un massaggino?



un massaggio non si rifiuta mai...specie a quest'ora...
na stanchezza....
anche se a pensarci bene oggi non ho fatto granchè...


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

un buon massaggio libera dallo stress,dalla noia,dalla juve e dall'azione cattolica.

prego, stenditi sul lettino


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> un buon massaggio libera dallo stress,dalla noia,dalla juve e dall'azione cattolica.
> 
> prego, stenditi sul lettino



ah già sono nuovi li ho comprati oggi ti piacciono....???
spero durino perchè sai..qualcuno fa altro su questi lettini


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

immagino facciano massaggi alternativi 

anche quelli sono liberatori,dicono.......

ora rilassati e lasciami lavorare


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> immagino facciano massaggi alternativi
> 
> *anche quelli sono liberatori,dicono.......
> 
> *ora rilassati e lasciami lavorare



concordo


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Giorno


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> battiato tesoro..se per te è un dramma andare in giro con quel ben di Dio addosso
> posso provvedere io..prendo la sega elettrica che ho comprato per tebe e do una tagliata...
> lo alleggerisco insomma...


:scared: mi avevano avvertito di non frequentare gente pericolosa..


cmq tesoro se vuoi darci ubn "taglio) lo devi mettere prima a "riposo".... altrimenti la sega slitta sull'acciaio


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Giorno



giorno a te


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> giorno a te


di nuovo! vuoi farmi ingrassare?????????


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

ho il collo bloccato


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho il collo bloccato


Come mai? preso freddo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Come mai? preso freddo?


'sto tempo... umido


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2012)

Ciao gente....


----------



## Annuccia (6 Settembre 2012)

buongiorno..
noto con piacere che ieri avete lasciato tutto in ordine....
bene brav ragazzi....
oggi anche io ho mal di schiena ho dormito male credo..forse...

caffè succo...
cosa vi porto dal bar....


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho il collo bloccato


un massaggio tesoro?


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'sto tempo... umido


se se..... te pare niente fare spesso quel movimento avanti e indietro con la testa?..


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> se se..... te pare niente fare spesso quel movimento avanti e indietro con la testa?..


non credo sia quello, sai? La ginnastica fa sempre bene


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non credo sia quello, sai? La ginnastica fa sempre bene


allora non fermarti.. continua... ancora un pò e avremo finito.....


----------



## Annuccia (6 Settembre 2012)

datemi da bere........................


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> datemi da bere........................


:bere: ecco


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me questi non registrati hanno disarticolato i coglioni!


:risata::risata:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho il collo bloccato



Non me lo dire Sbri, io vedo doppio stamane.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :risata::risata:


chissà se è riuscito a rimetterli apposto....

povero oscuro tutte queste torture ai gioielli di famiglia....


----------



## Annuccia (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :bere: ecco


grazie avevo la gola secca....e la bocca amara....


altro giro??


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Non me lo dire Sbri, io vedo doppio stamane.



:sbronza:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chissà se è riuscito a rimetterli apposto....
> 
> povero oscuro tutte queste torture ai gioielli di famiglia....




passata la zete?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :sbronza:


ieri sera in verità ho bevuto 3 rossi. ma questa è cervicale.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Rimessi apposto con tanta fatica viste le dimensioni...!


----------



## Annuccia (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> passata la zete?



zi...ma quanti occhi hai?????


----------



## Annuccia (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rimessi apposto con tanta fatica viste le dimensioni...!


benes
ai stavo in pensiero a furia di scartavetrare e...siarticolare   
basta oscuro eh??

io ti proporrei una dose di chissenefrega....


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ieri sera in verità ho bevuto 3 rossi. ma questa è cervicale.


:up:

:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ieri sera in verità ho bevuto 3 rossi. ma questa è cervicale.


come ti capisco... fino a che non si stabilizza il tempo mi sembra di avere qualcuno seduto sulle spalle...  e mi tocca stare al pc... odio questa cosa


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come ti capisco... fino a che non si stabilizza il tempo mi sembra di avere qualcuno seduto sulle spalle...  e mi tocca stare al pc... odio questa cosa


idem cara. se facessimo ginnastica pero'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> idem cara. se facessimo ginnastica pero'...


io sabato ricomincio la mia attività sportiva... non so se fa bene alla cervicale però, specie se cado... ma rassoda sicuramente gambe e sedere


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sabato ricomincio la mia attività sportiva... non so se fa bene alla cervicale però, specie se cado... ma rassoda sicuramente gambe e sedere



per la cervicale però non va bene... come per tutta la colonna del resto


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per la cervicale però non va bene... come per tutta la colonna del resto


ma mi fa molto bene psicologicamente: per tutto il tempo devo solo preoccuparmi di restare viva, alla fine sono felice come una pasqua


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per la cervicale però non va bene... come per tutta la colonna del resto


per lòa cervicale ti consiglio una spalmata di unguento di "Baston"


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mi fa molto bene psicologicamente: per tutto il tempo devo solo preoccuparmi di restare viva, alla fine sono felice come una pasqua


e allora va bene! non si può mica avere tutto


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Settembre 2012)

Se volete vi posso dare lezioni private di TaiChi. Ottimo per risolvere i problemi articolari, in particolare della colonna vertebrale. Ho risolto decine e decine di cervicali  e lombalgie :0)


----------

